# Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?



## HerculeZ (17. November 2014)

*Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Hallo liebe Community, ich melde mich noch mal zurück und wollte wissen, welche WaKü am besten für meine nicht OC CPU i7 4770 geeignet ist. Ich bin im Moment am entscheiden zwischen der H80i und der H60 2nd Gen.. Oder sollte ich doch lieber zu einer WaKü mit 240mm Radiator greifen? Ich wollte wissen, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt für die H80i von der H60. Außerdem wollte ich wissen, ob man wirklich für einen normalen i7 4770 non-K Prozessor eine WaKü mit 240mm Radiator braucht. Ich hatte ebenfalls die Raijintek Triton im Blick, wobei ich ein bisschen Angst habe, die Kühlflüssigkeit der WaKü zu wechseln und außerdem gibt es noch keine Tests für die WaKü. Was meint Ihr? Ich habe dieses Gehäuse: https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-overseer-rx-i-mit-sichtfenster-vn700m1w2n-a672440.html könnte man dort überhaupt eine 240mm WaKü im Deckel anbringen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Für die Non K CPU reicht ein Brocken ECO: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da musst du dir keinen lauten und viel zu teuren Wasserkasten anschaffen


----------



## HerculeZ (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Entschuldigung, aber ich möchte unbedingt eine WaKü, wäre toll, wenn du mir bei meiner Suche helfen könntest und mir keinen Luft Kühler vorschlagen würdest ;D


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

das is keine wakue....
das is n kompakt schrott... glaub mir... ich hatte eine und bin nu auf custom gewechselt... und temps sind terilweise 20°C besser.. in prime konnte ich meine cpu 400mhz höher takten udn blieb trotzdem unter 85°C...
ich rate dir ab von dem zeug wei es echt muell ist... auserdem sind originalluefter scheise.... du musst imemr neue kaufen, da die originalluefter laut sind, seeeehr laut und du fuer halbwegs gescheide werte push/pull rbauchst... ansonsten ahste locker 10°C höhere temps...
glaub mir ich kenne mich mitaus... das zeug ist unnötig... n guter luftkuehler hält da mit... fuer die hälfte des preises


----------



## HerculeZ (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Ich bin echt verzweifelt, wie oft soll ich noch sagen, dass ich KEINEN Lüft Kühler will, sonders eine Kompakt-WaKü??!!! Sorry, kann doch aber echt nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

wir wollen dich nur vor so nem mist bewahren... wilslt ne wakue hol dir ne custom... besser leiser und erweiterbar...
das was du willst ist absoluter schrott und bringt meist sogar schlechtere leistung wie n lukuehler.. warum wilslt du knapp 120 (halt + luefter) ausgeben, wende fuer 60€ n sauguten lukuehler bekommst...

es ist halt nur iwi sinfrei, falls du einigermasen vertsehst was ich meine


----------



## HerculeZ (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Ich will mir aber keinen so fetten Lüftkühler in mein Gehäuse einbauen, ich möchte es lieber aufgeräumt und außerdem kostet die H60 2nd. Gen. bei Mindfactory ca. 65€. Plus Lüfter ca. 75€. Außerdem reicht die Kühlleistung für eine non-K CPU vollkommen aus. Hier einmal ein Test (zwar mit einem 3770K, der unterscheidet sich aber nur sehr gering zu dem 4770): Corsair H60 2013 edition review - Baseline testing the cooler
Auf der Seite 8 sieht man, dass der Prozessor maximal 53°C unter Last warm wird und das noch mit den standard Lüftern. Also kann sie ja so schlecht nicht kühlen.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Glaub mir hatte die und ne h100i..die sind scheise...
Ich rate nur von ab... Und ja es war alles korekt ibstaliert... Sogar mit liquid uotra drunter in prime fast 95°C


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Wenn er eine will, lass ihn doch. Zur not gibts immer noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht^^.
Manchmal geht halt aus Platzgründen nichts anderes.
Für einen non-k i7 würde ich mal sagen reicht die H60 V2. Probiers einfach aus. 

Grüße


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C / All-in-One LCS retail für günstigere 46€ sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein. Allerdings hat sie nur einen Lüfter, nicht wie in mindfactory dargestellt zwei


----------



## HerculeZ (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Wenn er eine will, lass ihn doch. Zur not gibts immer noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht^^.
> Manchmal geht halt aus Platzgründen nichts anderes.
> Für einen non-k i7 würde ich mal sagen reicht die H60 V2. Probiers einfach aus.
> 
> Grüße


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch! Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Raijintek Triton? Lohnt sich diese WaKü?


----------



## Captain_Bedal (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

Die Pumpe soll wegen der erweiterbarkeit stark, und deswegen auch lauter sein. Außerdem denke ich, das sie zu OP für einen non-k Prozessor ist!

Nimm liever eine mit nem 120er Radiator. Wenn du Glück hast mit der Pumpe, hast du damit die wohl angenehmste und platzsparenste Lösung für deine Kühlersuche.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Dieser Meinung bin ich auch! Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Raijintek Triton? Lohnt sich diese WaKü?


 
für deine CPU lohnt sie nicht aber die ist schon brauchbar.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber die Lüfter austauschen. Silent Wings 2 bieten sich da an.


----------



## HerculeZ (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

OK, ich werde mir diese Lüfter kaufen: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min


----------



## Noxxphox (18. November 2014)

*AW: Welche WaKü für Intel Core i7 4770?*

rate von PWM luetfern ab... die meisten haben ein PWM quitschen... manche störts, manche nich... will nur drauf hinweisen...
ob die das quitschen auch haben, weis ich nciht... hatte aber schon locker 20-30 verschiedene pwm luefter, also verbaut bei kumpels weils die unbedingt wollten... und alle hatten das quitschen... und alle sind nachträglich auf 3pin gewechselt


----------

